# new to bow fishing



## txrednecktx (Oct 2, 2012)

i am new to the bow fishing world. i live in the deer park area and was wondering where a good spot to start would be.. any suggestions?


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Anahuac!


----------



## txrednecktx (Oct 2, 2012)

on the lake?


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

The whole area but yes, the lake too if you can get on it.


----------



## txrednecktx (Oct 2, 2012)

All I have is a kayak but that would be kinda hard to stand up in. Are there places I could walk?


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Nah, you need a boat with lights at night. You can try some rice canals during the day on foot.


----------



## Deadset (Nov 16, 2012)

if you use the bowfishing rig on the slingbow it works great in a kayak i think you can get them on www.backwaterbowfishing.com


----------



## txrednecktx (Oct 2, 2012)

i looked at that sling bow thats a pretty awesome little rig!!!!


----------



## Deadset (Nov 16, 2012)

yea there is a video out there of a guy killing a hog with one from a treestand!!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't bow fish but I was thinking about y'all the other day while bank fishing. If you are looking for a spot from the bank on Lake Conroe, see this post:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=4803194&postcount=6


----------



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

*Anahuac*

The pump station in anahuac has a pond and you can walk around it the canal above and on the trinity river side plus the lake side.. good place to do alot of shooting on 2 to 3 foot gar.. Used to go there alot when younger take a dolly and a Qbeam and deep cycle battery I havent been down there in a few years but I'm sure its still the same.


----------



## liquidblue (Jun 1, 2011)

Bank bow fishing? Find you some dense reed area. Get a 6-8 foot ladder. Find a stable spot with some trees or brush to hide your silhouette and keep still. Spring time is good for nesting tilapia and gar


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

liquidblue said:


> Bank bow fishing? Find you some dense reed area. Get a 6-8 foot ladder. Find a stable spot with some trees or brush to hide your silhouette and keep still. Spring time is good for nesting tilapia and gar


I'm too lazy to put the bow in there but it reminds me of this...


----------

